# Looking to adopt....male pigeon, Western New York area



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to adopt male companion for my pigeon.....live in Western New York area

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/found-female-pigeon-51855.html


----------

